# Does this promo website appear legit?



## riu girl (Apr 2, 2012)

www.getawaydealz.com

Any thoughts would be really appreciated.  I fully understand that we would have to attend a sales presentation (we have attended approx. 10 so understand what we are in for).  We are trying to plan a budget type all inclusive holiday to Mexico for weeks 51 and 52 this year.  If we can't get a great price we will probably stay home and having said that, these promotional offers look very cheap.

Is there anyplace on TUG that I can look for similar offers?  I searched but can't find any.  I would rather book a promo tour/rate through a TUGger then through some random web site.

Any info. would be really appreciated.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 3, 2012)

riu girl said:


> www.getawaydealz.com
> 
> Any thoughts would be really appreciated.  I fully understand that we would have to attend a sales presentation (we have attended approx. 10 so understand what we are in for).  We are trying to plan a budget type all inclusive holiday to Mexico for weeks 51 and 52 this year.  If we can't get a great price we will probably stay home and having said that, these promotional offers look very cheap.
> 
> ...



On TUG, just look at the Marketplace (click up above) and look at For Rent ads. They likely won't be promos, but you will likely find some good prices.
Other places to check are Travelocity and Expedia; there you may find some package deals at good prices.  I also recently saw a bunch of the Mayan Group's resorts on either Groupon or Living Social...don't know if the prices were good or not, or if 51/52 were available.
Also, if you join TUG, you have access to an additional forum, Sightings/Distressed, where you can find some good though last-minute deals.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2012)

Last January in Cancun at the VDP it was 50% of the guests on a 5 day promo. I talked to a Canadian school teacher who said he was able to add days to make it a 10 day trip, all inclusive in a studio.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2012)

riu girl said:


> We are trying to plan a budget type all inclusive holiday to Mexico for weeks 51 and 52 this year.  If we can't get a great price we will probably stay home.
> 
> I would rather book a promo tour/rate through a TUGger then through some random web site.



I can imagine LOTS of people would like 2 weeks AI in Mexico at Christmastime at a giveaway price. Who wouldn't? 

We have booked those weeks in Maui this year for almost $300/nite. Not AI.

Doubtful that TUGgers can book you a tour rate, (though I have no special knowledge- maybe someone can) but you can possibly find a fair price in the marketplace without having the thumbscrews applied after you get there.

Jim


----------

